# Simple Axe Sheath



## Philbert (Sep 11, 2019)

Sheath Serendipity

Sheaths protect the edge of an axe and anything it comes in contact with.. Was looking for a cheap, simple way to make sheaths for some STIHL Forestry axes. Thought about fire hose, leather from old boots, corrugated lawn signs, bleach bottle plastic, . . .

My local STIHL dealer happened to have some of the old school saw sheaths on clearance, so I tried the same thing I did with our pole saw, using zip ties, para cord, and cord locks to hold it in place. Simple, cheap, hard to lose, brand consistent, and you can still pound wedges if you route the cord lock to the side.






Philbert


----------



## hoskvarna (Sep 11, 2019)

Philbert said:


> Sheath Serendipity
> 
> Sheaths protect the edge of an axe and anything it comes in contact with.. Was looking for a cheap, simple way to make sheaths for some STIHL Forestry axes. Thought about fire hose, leather from old boots, corrugated lawn signs, bleach bottle plastic, . . .
> 
> ...



Good idea have to try it 


Sent from Hoskey Hills


----------



## dancan (Sep 12, 2019)

So now , what to do with the rest of the sawed off plastic ???


----------



## Philbert (Sep 12, 2019)

dancan said:


> So now , what to do with the rest of the sawed off plastic ???


It goes into '_inventory_'!

(plug the ends and make 2 more sheaths?)

Philbert


----------

